# Letter from Osama



## KenpoTex (Nov 3, 2004)

With all of the BS going on between Bush and Kerry this is good for
a laugh. After numerous rounds of "We don't even know if Osama is still
alive",

Osama himself decided to send George Bush and John Kerry each the
same letter in his own handwriting to let him know he was still in the
game.

They opened the letter and it appeared to contain a coded message:

"S370HSSV-0773H"

Kerry was baffled, so he typed it out and emailed it to John
Edwards. Edwards and his advisors had no clue either, so they sent it to
the Democratic National Committee.

Bush was baffled, so he typed i! t out and emailed it to Dick
Cheney. Cheney and his advisors had no clue either, so they sent it to the
Republican National Committee.

No one could solve it, so it went to the National Education

Association and then to MIT. Kerry sent it to Michael Dukakis who
then sent it to Teddy Kennedy. Bush sent his to the CIA &DIA, which
couldn't figure it out either.

Eventually they both asked Britain's MI6 for help. MI6 cabled back:

"It might help if you blokes would look at the message 'right side up'."


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Nov 12, 2004)

Lol  

Nice!


----------



## bignick (Nov 12, 2004)

great stuff


----------



## Bester (Nov 12, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2004)

I liked it!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Nov 12, 2004)

Real funny!:uhyeah:


----------



## TonyM. (Nov 12, 2004)

South Park had it right.


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice


----------

